# Last years 2cycle gas ?



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Always a problem in spring. Didn't use it all and don't want to use in boat motor or
anything really. Not pouring it on the ground !!
Has winter stabilizer also in it. Thinking it's better not to mix oil in until needed
because I could just throw it in the truck gas tank and add fresh fuel.
But it's old 2 cycle with oil... Crap.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I had last years mix in my boat and last week I used it without an issue.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I always use the left over 2 cycle gas in the spring without an issue...should be fine especially with stabilizer in it.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

The stabalizer may of worked it's magic try it out and see if it runs a weedeater or something, I always run last year's mix but I run 93 octane and stihl synthetic 2 stoke oil in my saws and weedeater


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Yea I'll save it for my weed eater or leaf blower. If it dicks one of them up at least I'm not rowing my way back to the boat launch.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I always use the yrs before gas I filled my boat last fall it will be fine Im not wasting 26 gal of gas . Ive used 2 yr old gas in my chainsaw before still runs fine if anything it may lose a couple % octane


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I've used 1 and 2 year old gas in both my 9.9 Johnson and my 75 hp Merc, zero problems....


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I would just put some octane boost in it


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Never had a problem using last years stabilized gas in my two and four stroke outboards. Same was true for my inboards.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I took advantage of the beautiful day to do some yard work. I always use stabilizer in my fuel when I put everything away for the winter. Push mower started on the second pull. The zero turn fired right up. Both tillers started easily. Ethanol causes far more problems than stabilized fuel in my experience. Rec 90 with stabilizer year round is all I use in small engines and boat motors.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I took advantage of the beautiful day to do some yard work. I always use stabilizer in my fuel when I put everything away for the winter. Push mower started on the second pull. The zero turn fired right up. Both tillers started easily. Ethanol causes far more problems than stabilized fuel in my experience. Rec 90 with stabilizer year round is all I use in small engines and boat motors.


A place down the road from me got Rec 90 last spring. Thats all I used for my boat, lawn mower, etc. Add a little stabilizer with each fill up and they all fire up with zero problems. A few extra cents for the Rec 90 is well worth it to me.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

yea, I can't find regular good old lead gas around me.


----------



## Thomas m. (Mar 10, 2017)

You can use it in your car.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Dragline said:


> yea, I can't find regular good old lead gas around me.


they haven't made leaded gas for years! 
I'd just run it in the car or truck.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

many stations have premium 90 octane w/o ethanol ... it's close to a buck a gallon more than regular, but it's out there if you want it, beats all the additives ...


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Lawn tractor. 6 gallons of 3-4 year old premix went right through w/o missing a beat!


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Never had any problem with running the previous year's gas. Just started my 1985 merc 1150 up the other day on old gas, fired right up on muffs and ran great when we hit the lake.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I always like to start out the first trip in the spring with a fresh tank of gas, but that's just me. Any gas that I have left from the previous year I pour into my gas can for my weed eater, which uses the same mixture. I'll also use it to top off my gas tank for my boat after my first trip of the year. I've been doing this for years and I've never had a problem. My gas from the previous year is usually not more than 4 or 5 months old and I'm sure it's fine but it's just a thing with me about starting the new season off with a fresh tank of gas.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Specwar said:


> I had last years mix in my boat and last week I used it without an issue.


*NEVER *had a problem ....even without using stabilizer (STA-BIL)


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've never had a problem using last years gas in anything as long as the gas had stabilizer added to it and had been run through the engine prior to storage. That's in either 2 or 4 stroke motors.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Four boats over the years, always have used stabalizer and in the spring have never had a problem, always had full tanks of last years gas. Use stabil dark one at each fill up, and the red one when I winterize the boat, lawnmower, and anything else I have,


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

Dragline said:


> Always a problem in spring. Didn't use it all and don't want to use in boat motor or
> anything really. Not pouring it on the ground !!
> Has winter stabilizer also in it. Thinking it's better not to mix oil in until needed
> because I could just throw it in the truck gas tank and add fresh fuel.
> But it's old 2 cycle with oil... Crap.


I have wasted old 2 cycle in the truck gas tank for years. Its prolly 1000 to 1 with full tank of gas. If you have a 
lot split it between tanks.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Dragline aren’t you always posting water conditions about Saltfork and Seneca? If so you must be near the Cambridge area. The Duke station in Buffalo ( 77 and st rt 313) has the ethanol free rec gas. It’s on all the middle pumps.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Some where along the way the fact it's 2 cycle (oil mix) got lost.
I'm not putting it in my truck to use it up, it would smoke like a coal train.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Dragline said:


> Some where along the way the fact it's 2 cycle (oil mix) got lost.
> I'm not putting it in my truck to use it up, it would smoke like a coal train.


don't think it's gotten lost, that little bit of 2 stroke oil ain't gonna hurt a thing, been using old 2 stroke gas from motorcycles and boats in my vehicles for 50 years ... you could always either take it to a recylcing place and pay them to take it (and they'll probably pour it into a vehicle ) or give it to somebody who isn't worried about a little smoke, if there's actually any smoke at all


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dragline said:


> Some where along the way the fact it's 2 cycle (oil mix) got lost.
> I'm not putting it in my truck to use it up, it would smoke like a coal train.


No...it probably wouldn't.


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

Dragline said:


> Some where along the way the fact it's 2 cycle (oil mix) got lost.
> I'm not putting it in my truck to use it up, it would smoke like a coal train.


Mine doesn’t smoke at all not enough, 2 cycle thinned down to much. I only put about 4 gals 2 stoke to 21 gals gas, I have a 25 gal tank.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Dragline said:


> Some where along the way the fact it's 2 cycle (oil mix) got lost.
> I'm not putting it in my truck to use it up, it would smoke like a coal train.


 just don't put it in a diesel and you'll be fine 
A little upper cylinder lube never hurt anything except for leaded fuel!


----------



## Bill C (Mar 30, 2016)

Dragline said:


> Always a problem in spring. Didn't use it all and don't want to use in boat motor or
> anything really. Not pouring it on the ground !!
> Has winter stabilizer also in it. Thinking it's better not to mix oil in until needed
> because I could just throw it in the truck gas tank and add fresh fuel.
> But it's old 2 cycle with oil... Crap.


Always run mine in my mower. Little oil in it doesn't matter.


----------



## CHI-Town Monk (Jan 6, 2019)

Thomas m. said:


> You can use it in your car.


I have a five gal container for winter snow blowers (that I didn't use this year here in Shitcago) so I mix a gallon into my SUV when it reaches 1/2 tank then fill up. 1 gal mixed with 19gals of new couldn't hoit?


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

HAhahaha, I filled my push mowers (4cly) with today with the 50/1% (2cly) mix gas and mowed 
today. I was leaving a smoke trail behind me but it worked. : ) I don't know if you could foul a spark plug doing this a lot but hey my grass is cut. Happy old man here !


----------

